# How long have you been a Master Mason?



## Blake Bowden

How long have you been a Master Mason?


----------



## david918

20 yrs in January 2010 .. !


----------



## Bigmel

Ea 1/1965
fc 2/1965
mm 3/1965


----------



## Zack

Raised Feb. 1977


----------



## ddreader

just had my 4 year anniversery on 11-21-09


----------



## Bill Lins

Raised 01/27/2000


----------



## RedTemplar

Raised January 28, 1978


----------



## C. Banks Barbee

Raised 26 January 2008.


----------



## luftx

Raised August 2006


----------



## Gerald.Harris

blake said:


> How long have you been a Master Mason?



32 and a half years...there a bout


----------



## Raymond Walters

Unsure how to answer this particular question since I have been required to take degrees of the Symbolic Lodge twice! That is why I jokingly call myself the "twice raised" brother!

I will explain;
PRINCE HALL Grand Lodge
Granite City Lodge #828 F&AM PHA   Mt. Airy, NC
EA 2-24-1990    FC 8-22-1992    MM 1-29-1993
Past Masters degree June 1993 after being elected WM from the floor, and YES, I was more than prepared to serve in that capacity. I also served an additional 4 times as WM, once in Granite City Lodge, and once each in three additional PHA lodges.
I also belonged to Red Rock Chapter HRAM in Walkertown, NC serving as EHP 5 times and the balance as Captain of the Host, yet, had to re take all those degrees!

MAINSTREAM Grand Lodge
Valley Hi Lodge #1407 AF&AM   San Antonio, TX
EA 10-16-2001 exam 12-1-2003    FC 12-1-2003 exam 1-19-2004    MM 1-26-2004 exam 2-16-2004 
(Courtesy work and exams conducted by York Lodge # 563, Worthington, Ohio)

York-Temple Chapter #155   RAM   Worthington, OH
Central Ohio York Rite Festival May 15, 2004   MMM/ PM/ MEM/ RAM 
(demitted to Horace W. Wright Chapter #226)

Columbus Council #8 R&SM   Worthington, OH
RM 4-30-2005; SM 4-30-2005 @ Central Ohio York Rite Festival 
SEM 5-20-2005 @ West Gate Council

Aladdin Shrine Temple AAONMS   Columbus, OH
Created Sat. April 9, 2005


----------



## bullrack33

Raised July, 08


----------



## twobaths

Fred Bath
Secretary 
Tomball 1096

40 Years this past June


----------



## wa5oye

37 years. Raised 11/16/72

wa5oye


----------



## webstermason

EA 10-07
FC 12-07
MM  2-08
It sure doesn't seem like I've been around for very long


----------



## scribe1384

Raised September 1972 Pearland #1384 now its C.F. Spencer 1384
Master 77/78
on second term as Secretary(scribe)


----------



## Bookend

I was raised in The Shaw-Stewart Lodge No.133 at Leichhardt, Sydney, New South Wales in November 1978.   I became Worshipful Master of that Lodge in July 1981.


----------



## Sirius

Raised 19 Nov 2001


----------



## poppatattoo

Raised Nov. 12. 2010


----------



## teamf07

Raised 16 November 2010 so 22 days


----------



## Texasfinesttc

Raised November 12th 2010 at MId Winter session At the Most Worshipful Prince Hall Grand Lodge of Texas


----------



## LDSpears

Raised in Aug 1989


----------



## peace out

3 months now.


----------



## turtle

1 full day..


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M.

Raised April 19, 2008.


----------



## dhouseholder

On December 20th, it'll be three years.


----------



## Bill Lins

turtle said:


> 1 full day..



:14:  :thumbup:


----------



## turtle

Thanks bill..lol


----------



## Beathard

April 1990


----------



## bgs942

Oct 2008


----------



## AnthonyBolding

A couple of hours april 28 2011.


----------



## Gerald.Harris

Congratulations on the date and the occasion. It is my great desire that you enjoy being a Master Mason, and that you are able to learn everything that it brings to mankind. If you do this, I have no doubt that you will be rewarded, but so will the craft.


----------



## AnthonyBolding

Thank you I will enjoy it for the rest of my life.


----------



## K.S.

Exactly 13 days, as of 10 minutes ago!


----------



## kriskirkland

I think its great the number of 0-5 years masons that are on this forum. I hope the brothers will see that  most of the new candidates are coming to the lodge via the internet.


----------



## Brent Heilman

I have to change my vote. When I first saw this I was an EA. Now I have been a MM since August.


----------



## youngsandy

Made the 28th.Dec.1982.


----------



## KSigMason

I have been in for over 5-years and enjoying every minute of it.


----------



## Ed Nelson

4 days!!


----------



## sands67

3 years on April 25th


----------



## Steve Cumbie

_My son & I were raised to the Sublime Degree of Master Mason on Sept.30,2000.

 Which is also his Birthday.

 I'm so thankful of Eureka Lodge No. 371 for doing that for us. 
_


----------



## songdogshooter41

I will be WM this year, I was Jr Warden last year, both decons before that... going on 5 years I guess.


----------



## JCooper

Ever since I was raised from a dead level to an upright living perpendicular on the squares by the hand of a friend, whom later I found to be a brother. ~September 17, 2011


----------



## ACunninghamIII

Entered: 02/16/11
Passed: 05/18/11
Raised: 07/20/11


----------



## towerbuilder7

I was raised on 2/2/2008, in what is known as a Black AF&AM Lodge here in Houston.......the MORE important day for ME is the day I was granted the opportunity to be HEALED in a REGULAR AND RECOGNIZED PHA Lodge.......August 18, 2010, is the happiest day of my Masonic Life, to date..........Many thanks to my friend and WM, Bro. Will Ross, who showed me TRUE LIGHT, sponsored my petition, and allowed me to hit the ground running upon proof of proficiency...............

*Bro. Vincent C. Jones, Sr., PROUD MEMBER and Lodge Chaplain, Bayou City Lodge #228
Prince Hall Affiliation, Free and Accepted Masonry
Houston, Texas
Most Worshipful Prince Hall Grand Lodge of Texas*


----------



## SeeKer.mm

I find it very interesting that a majority of us were raised within the past five years.  Is this a coincidence or is this a revival?


----------



## SeeKer.mm

Steve Cumbie said:


> _My son & I were raised to the Sublime Degree of Master Mason on Sept.30,2000.
> 
> Which is also his Birthday.
> 
> I'm so thankful of Eureka Lodge No. 371 for doing that for us.
> _


 
That is awesome!


----------



## Phre-massen.nash

Been raised from a dead level to a perpendicular in 2003.


----------



## Brent Heilman

When I originally responded to this I was an EA. I am happy to say it has now been 1 year since I was raised to the Sublime Degree of Master Mason. Time really flies when you are having fun.


----------



## Frater Cliff Porter

Raised June 2001


----------



## SeeKer.mm

June 23rd, 2012!


----------



## KSigMason

SeeKer.mm said:


> June 23rd, 2012!


I was raised on the 23rd of June as well...just in 2006!


----------



## tbcrisler

I was raised in March of 2012 so I am still a newbie...but have seriously been interested for quite a while...


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## otherstar

Even though I haven't been affiliated with a Lodge that whole time (that should change at the next stated meeting), I was raised in 1997.


----------



## baruchhc

I was raised to the sublime degree of a master mason on February 20, 1992. 

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Bill Hosler

October 2002. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Bro. Kilpatrick

Raised October 2007


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## bro. Loggins

I was raised October 2004

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## jaanthony

April 29 1986

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## bulubabik

I'm newbie hi


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Jamarr/G\

April 21 2013

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## gavel

I have a master mason for the past four years

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Bro.Hawkins

A year and a half

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Heart of Stone

June 14 2013..

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Bro_Carl

Raised June 1st, 2013


Br Carl
Morning Star #47
Seymour, CT


----------



## dawg65779

3 yrs now 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## dawg65779

Initiated 12-21-2010.   Passed 12-28-2010 and raised 01-22-2011 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Bro. ricardo hardy

Been a Master Mason 19 years on November 27 2013



Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## BrianMcMLG

Not yet MM. FC will be conferred on me next Thursday, and due to our Lodge being closed July and August, I've been told my MM raising is projected for the last Thursday of September 2013, a nice turn of events as my birthday is Sept 29. What a week it will be. I am greatly looking forward to it.

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## dawg65779

Congrats 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## gavel

Wish you very well.....

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## JD Price

24yr this December 


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## PHA KD#50

One month!!! Lol


My Freemasonry HD Pro


----------



## STETSON

20+


My Freemasonry HD Pro


----------



## cindyvalerisa

25 June 2009

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Freemason Connect HD mobile app


----------



## Beehive Mason

It is my honor to say that I was raised to the Sublime Degree of Freemasonry November 21, 2001 -in a Regularly Constituted Lodge / Just and Lawfully Constituted Lodge of (legally - legitimately recognized) Free and Accepted Mason's  - my  Mother Lodge - Golden Spike Lodge No. 6 F&AM of Utah (formerly Weber Lodge No. 6 F&AM of Utah) 12 years this November


----------



## j_gimpy

About 20 hours. 



Master Mason
Phoenix Lodge #154
Sumner, Washington


----------



## Beehive Mason

Congratulations . Welcome home my Brother


----------



## Dis1Recording

June 2012


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## j_gimpy

Beehive Mason said:


> Congratulations . Welcome home my Brother



Thank you. 



Master Mason
Phoenix Lodge #154
Sumner, Washington


----------



## Beehive Mason

Remember the greatest rewards in Freemasonry come from the most significant investments and the most sincere sacrifices of your time and talents: give of yourself the time to fully study your craft and whenever possible help young masons (EA's, FC's, and the newly raised Brother) do the same. Through a love of the craft will the craft truly be strengthened in our sacred band of fellows and Brothers. Now begins your journey towards true light. 



My Freemasonry HD


----------



## ClawGrizzy

I was as raised april 18th. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using My Freemasonry HD Pro mobile app


----------



## rbrunson

November 2010

Sent from my SPH-L720 using My Freemasonry HD Pro mobile app


----------



## rpbrown

Raised December of 09


----------



## Freeman143

April 2013 Ohio's one day class in Dayton

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Freemason Connect HD mobile app


----------



## Colton.Penton

October of this year will make 2 years. I was raised 3 months after I turned 18. Looking forward to future years! It's a family tradition and legacy! 
Tyrian Lodge #427 


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## NobleCollins

I was raised to the Sublime Degree of a Master Mason on January 4,2001 in I. H. Clayborn Military Lodge #61 under The Most Worshipful Prince Hall Grand Lodge of Oklahoma.


----------



## Fre

10 years

Sent from my SPH-L300 using My Freemasonry HD mobile app


----------



## thewise1

18yrs 



My Freemasonry HD


----------



## scribe1384pm

41 yrs this month


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## Brother JC

j_gimpy said:


> About 20 hours.


Congratulations, Brother!


----------



## FlBrother324

Blake Bowden said:


> How long have you been a Master Mason?



8 years,  this Nov 2nd !!


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## Bro. Kenneth Brown

I was raised tonight St. Paul #8 Sumter,SC!!!!!


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## MASONPHILLY19

On September 19 I became a MASTER MASON it feels good 


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## WBDavidSmith

Barton Smith Lodge 613 Toledo Ohio 30 Years.



My Freemasonry HD


----------



## hschambless

1977 can't remember month.


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## Rcairl

2 years


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## lmeeks357

7 days lol 

My Freemasonry HD


----------



## JonBoy

It will be one year January 1st 


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## lmeeks357

I feel kinda robbed tho because I got the short version and the brother that got raised with me got the long version 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Freemason Connect HD mobile app


----------



## Rcairl

2 years, harbor light #746


----------



## JonBoy

I was given the full version or the long version. 


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## lmeeks357

A week 

My Freemasonry HD


----------



## lmeeks357

I want go to Scottish rite ant suggestions ?

My Freemasonry HD


----------



## dfreybur

lmeeks357 said:


> I want go to Scottish rite ant suggestions ?



Wait at least a year after presenting your MM proficiency before considering any appendent body.  Blue lodge is the base so make sure it's a stable base for you first.  A week in is not the time to consider your next order.  Later, sure go for it.


----------



## lmeeks357

Will do brother I heard york rite is hurting for members

My Freemasonry HD


----------



## JJones

I've been a MM for 8 years, probably closer to 9 by now.


----------



## lmeeks357

I for one am glad the firsr three steps have been taken but I don't think I wanna wait a year for Scottish rite I want to see wat the blue house have too off then I'm off too the races. Any of you brothers disagree?

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Freemason Connect HD mobile app


----------



## JJones

> I for one am glad the firsr three steps have been taken but I don't think I wanna wait a year for Scottish rite I want to see wat the blue house have too off then I'm off too the races. Any of you brothers disagree?



No two journies are exactly the same.  It's not something I'd recommend but you should do what you feel will benefit you, and your lodge, the most.


----------



## lmeeks357

Why wouldn't u recommend it brother ?

My Freemasonry HD


----------



## jb@middletonionic.org

Short version never heard of such a thing

Sent from my SCH-R950 using My Freemasonry HD mobile app


----------



## BroBook

I,P&R 1984 I am not neither do I know if I will ever be !


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## koryunghazaryan

How can I become a freemason?



My Freemasonry HD


----------



## markamanning@me.com

Almost 40 years


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## safehouse

My Freemasonry HD


----------



## Jericho2013

Almost 19 years and 18 for the Scottish Rite.


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## PastmasterBill

I was raised on 4/27/2002 in Collinwood Lodge #582 in Euclid, Ohio.


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## Rob_Eades

40 years for me, and I have the privilege of presenting my brother-Brother his 50 year veteran's pin on October 4th in Tuckahoe Lodge No. 347, in Richmond, VA.


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## dayvd

I was raised to the third degree only 4 months ago, lodge Richard Coley 152, UGL NSW & ACT in Australia. 


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## starmega5

8 years in October 


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## BroBook

koryunghazaryan said:


> How can I become a freemason?
> 
> 
> 
> My Freemasonry HD



Fine one that you have a good opinion of and he of you and ask him for an application 


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## ondasquare

4 years


----------



## christian cisch

14 years ago. Now i am 37


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## bupton52

lmeeks357 said:


> Why wouldn't u recommend it brother ?
> 
> My Freemasonry HD




Your question was moved to a new thread located here


----------



## Trip

Raised September 10, 2012 @ 10:21PM. Feels like it's been longer. 


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## lmeeks357

Do u know any pha in nc ?

My Freemasonry HD


----------



## kidicarus

2 years 


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## broglover79

I'm a FC about to be raised soon. I am so looking forward to it


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## broglover79

@Imeek357 I'm in NC


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## broglover79

lmeeks357 said:


> Do u know any pha in nc ?
> 
> My Freemasonry HD



I'm in nc


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## lmeeks357

How old is your grandmother brother? 

357


----------



## broglover79

58


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## lmeeks357

???? Masonically brother

357


----------



## broglover79

lmeeks357 said:


> How old is your grandmother brother?
> 
> 357



58


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## lmeeks357

Ok? Ok what lodge u from brother

357


----------



## broglover79

lmeeks357 said:


> Ok? Ok what lodge u from brother
> 
> 357



58


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## buddygcpa

Since 28 October 1975.


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## BillK

Raised Oct 21 2012

Watsontown, PA Lodge #401


----------



## lmeeks357

Two weeks

357


----------



## John Schnitz

I have been for five years now. Raised September 2007.

My Freemasonry HD


----------



## lmeeks357

How's the journey been brother ?

357


----------



## John Schnitz

lmeeks357 said:


> How's the journey been brother ?
> 
> 357



Love it.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using My Freemasonry HD mobile app


----------



## Joey

I became a MM in 2006. 


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## broglover79

lmeeks357 said:


> Two weeks
> 
> 357



Where are u located at In nc


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## lmeeks357

I'm in Greenville nc brother how about you? 

357


----------



## BroBook

I have been a mason since 1984 when I went
From a Distant lie to a living purpose.


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## lmeeks357

Deep 

357


----------



## lmeeks357

1984 was a long time ago brother, "old school" is definitely where its at? I was schooled early so I was privileged 

357


----------



## paulcass

1992 my father was in the chair and put me through my three degrees 


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## ej6267

Was raised December of 1990. Seems like yesterday...


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## GoatRyda13

Raised May 4th 2013


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## bruhman59

Raised April 20 2013


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## bagpiper

March 7, 2013


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## canavo

I was raised in June of 2007. I currently have the honor of being elected sr warden


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## stevens43

January 05,2013 raised


My Freemasonry


----------



## eddiej

Raised November 16, 2013


----------



## PLAH3

Raised October 19, 2013 elected secretary two days later.

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## brother blaine

I'm hoping tonight I'll be a MM


----------



## eddiej

Raised November 16,2013 elected junior deacon one month later


----------



## kastonw

Raised December 7th 2013

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## stevens43

Raised jan05,2013 was elected secretary for 2014


----------



## mrpierce17

Congratulations 

(P.H.A.Candidate) R.Pierce


----------



## SeattleMason0613

5 days


----------



## PLAH3

Good luck bro. Blaine

Sent from my SM-N900V using My Freemasonry HD mobile app


----------



## brother blaine

Thank you I made it


----------



## kastonw

Congrats Brother Blaine


----------



## brother blaine

Thank you


----------



## PLAH3

Congrats brother blaine

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## ClawGrizzy

Congrats to all of my new brothers. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using My Freemasonry HD mobile app


----------



## brother blaine

Thank y'all


----------



## BluPhi1475

I was raised ti the Sublime degree on 11/11/13. Awesome exoerience 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using My Freemasonry HD mobile app


----------



## Sammcd

Raised October 28th 2013


----------



## JJGoodwin

Raised November 01, 2004. Elected WM 2012-2013.

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## brother josh

January 15 2011 is when I was raised to that sublime degree


----------



## hallodge

35 yrs Rw 5yrs ago past junior grand stewart


----------



## hallodge

stevens43 said:


> Raised jan05,2013 was elected secretary for 2014



Was sects 12yrs loved it


----------



## Warrior1256

04 Aug 2014.


----------



## mrpierce17

Almost a month Lol 9/13/14


----------



## dlewis99211213

4years


----------



## John Schnitz

7 years  on 8/22/14.


----------



## Joshua71

Since September 15th, 2014


----------



## Pete Ramboldt

Raised in November of 1973 - Morning Star Lodge No. 10 - Beloit Wis.


----------

